# Intel's Core i5 Analyzed and Tested (150+ Benchmarks)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel's Core i5 Analyzed and Tested (150+ Benchmarks).

*Nehalem for everyone! That simple sentence best explains Intels brand-new series of CPUs, which is sure to please budget users everywhere while confounding power users. For the details on Intels new budget monster, savor our full report, consume the specs, and then digest the benchmarks to see just which path your next PC should take.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm glad I went for the Yorkfield Q9550 for my current system, I can wait until they unscramble their lineup and it starts to make sense! 

I looked at the i7 when I was purchasing a few months ago, and it just didn't make any sense for the prices.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Related information on the i5 motherboards available from 3rd parties:
Intel Launches Three New Quad-core Processors.

*Intel has launched three new quad-core processors utilizing Intel's new Nehalem architecture. These processors, formerly codenamed Lynnfield, are aimed at desktop computers, as well as the new Xeon 3400 series processors which will be deployed in low-cost servers.*

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel launches all-new PC architecture with Core i5/i7 CPUs.

*Intel finally brings its Nehalem architecture to its mainstream desktop PC line with today's Core i5/i7 and P55 chipset launch. In contrast to most previous launches, the chipset is actually a big deal this time around, marking as it does Intel's most radical overhaul of basic PC system architecture since the introduction of AGP.*

The system architecture is described. More information than previous messages in this thread.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Related Story: Intel's new flash tech to bring back Turbo Memory, for real.

*Intel is taking another crack at Turbo Memory, which was the chipmaker's failed effort to put a pool of flash memory cache on motherboards to speed boot and load times. This time it's different, and one report suggests that Braidwood will be so successful that it will kill the SSD. We're not so sure.*

The "5-series as a milestone" section at the bottom of this article discusses Intel's SoC approach (which AMD has had since 2003).

-- Tom


----------



## Osser (Sep 12, 2009)

I am in shocked 
Technical progress is going so fast that I cant even imagine..


----------

